# National forest Hunting



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Looking for a lot of help here, trying to plan something I don't have any experience with. My friend and I want to take a weekend to go down to southern Ohio and hunt one of the National Forests. We're planning for late October. I don't know which forest would be best to hunt and give the best oppurtunity. Also if possible we would like to camp for the weekend and not pay for hotels/lodging. 
Some things worth noting would be we don't mind a long walk in, We're 18 and 19 years old so a hike isn't a problem. We'll be coming from about 3 hours away so pre season scouting is pretty much ruled out here. Another thing is the time being late October, we'll be using compound Bows. And like I said earlier, we'd prefer to be able to camp. 
If anyone could help us with any information or give us tips to help make this trip happen it'd be very much appreciated!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Late October would be your best bet. The pressure will still be light. The first two weeks of November is nothing but out of state plates.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wild Cat Hollow has a long trail that you can hike and camp on. Also hunt.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I have never hunted it but would have to assume that you can find what your looking for at Wayne National Forrest. It's huge, I know that


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Get down there and scout, 3 hours is nothing


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Free camping on Wayne.. unfortunately the hunting is below average in a lot of places there these days. Over harvest in areas that just don't carry a ton of deer due to the habitat. Definitely are deer to hunt there though. Those same counties on private managed ground still offer great hunting. I would look to hunt public fringes near the best looking private on satellite. Basically just look for the most diversity in habitat and start there.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Do you what Shaun said go to the trailhead for wildcat Hollow camp there and hunt would work out perfect for you hardly anybody there on a weekday


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Zaleski


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Where are u coming from


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Coming from uniontown/hartville area of NE ohio.


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll send u a pm


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Just remember the longer the hike in if you do get something... the longer the drag back...


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

JRBASSER said:


> Coming from uniontown/hartville area of NE ohio.


make your base
Burr Oak state park.it is on Burr Oak Lake.
get youself
Ohio atlas & gazetteer,GPS Grids,from Walmart.
from Burr Oak on SR 13 to Glouster,below the dem ,on wright side pass the treck is Wyne Nationall forest.
from Glouster on SR 78 to Murray City and to Nelsonville is lot of public hunting area,some with fourwiler and some only walk.
go there hunting squrels,that is your scouting.
check out the map and where you like to hunt,download topographic map for details.
you can drive on top of the dam.lok for public hunting,and coall mine public hunting.
there is few thousand acres aviable there.


----------

